# How many driveways per truck?



## dmk395 (Sep 27, 2000)

Hi

I will be new to plowing next year, and already have a substantial client base with with my landscaping company. I should easily get 30 driveways, but probably close to 50 during my first year. Will I need more than one truck? Most are average driveways, maybe 10'x 70'. What do u think?


----------



## lawnboy82 (Jan 18, 2001)

how far apart?
a lot of backblading?
walkways?
cleaning away from parked cars?
parked cars?
salt / sanding?
you kind of get the picture...


----------



## dmk395 (Sep 27, 2000)

All are within a 10 mile radius. Limited parked cars, and less than 10 walkways. Most I am guessing are very simple, just make one push and pile. Back up and do the same thing. I cant see anyone of them taking more than 10 minutes, probably most will take less than 5.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

how big is the average drive,and how far apart.What is your average snow fall amount,there are lots of questions you need to answer first,but ill tell you this-if you have a spare truck-it seems like your truck will never break-buti f you have no backup-your truck will be breaking every other storm.A backup is an insurance policy-I wont be without.I have a 2 truck run,in most storms,but if one breaks,oe we get the big one-I have a 3rd to use as needed.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

There are so many things that determine the amount of driveways per truck.

I have 3 residential plow trucks. That only do residential drives. Many are people with horses, and must have barn yards and stuff plowed out.

Truck 1: 15 large driveways, all the drive ways around 2000 ft, have big parking areas, ect. 

Truck 2: 36 small easy quick drives to do 100' to 500' drives.

Truck 3: 25 Driveways, some small, some large, spread out more than the other trucks.

All houses get full service, plowing and shoveling. Each truck has a driver/ shoveler and a shoveler. Each run takes about 12 hours.

Geoff


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

The company that I work for does about 100 drives with 3 trucks plus a bunch of other trucks on municipal stuff. All 3 driveway trucks are 3/4 ton pickups

Truck 1- 45 medium to large drivways, 1 meduim church, 1 small comercial lot and 1 realy good driver

Truck 2- 25 medium drivways, 1 large church, 1 ok driver

Truck 3- 35 small to meduim drives, 1 small church, 2 small conmmercials and 1 driver that curses at every driveway he enters. 

The whole route can be done between 6-8 hours on a small storm. Sometimes additional trucks help out. When they finish the route the drivway trucks go help out the crews plowing the schools and parks.


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

With a single unit, is better to takes no moore than what you will able to do in a big storm with a helper/shoveler, so on light event you can go alone and you will need no more time than in a storm and save few bucks.

10 miles radius, are you in town or suburban area. Because if you have to fight against too many dot plow truck can decrease quality. The best is to have a route behind one dot truck.

Right now i have 65 driveway (3 miles radius), average of 4 car size, half of them have sidewalk and stair. my average on light snow is 8 hrs and 12 in a storm. I use only a MTD 13/45 snowblower.

in 96/97 with another guys, and low bids, we reach 425 contracts, res, appart, comm, and indus. on res route with a truck and 8' plow, it was 125 on light events and 80 in a storm.

Our services was ok, but low price kill ourself with 5 trucks, 1 backoe, 1 kubota 54"snowblower and 3 man sidewalk crew with 3 snowblower = no proffits at the ends(and only a little wage for us) and people was not happy when we send our renewal with a 50% increase.

It was a big lesson for us and now with my little snowblower route i do more money than before.

I recently buy a truck for next years and i plan to reach 120 res. with one shoveler, and one man on the blower during storm, having a lot of 3-5 driveways closer to each other, i'll be able to drop the snowblower man, and by this time i'll go to do few at the same time.

[Edited by 4 Saisons on 03-29-2001 at 02:38 AM]


----------



## northeast (Mar 14, 2000)

I plow a small strip mall,then 32 residential drives.
it takes me about 16 hrs.to complete my work.
next year I will do only commercial!!!! and elimenate
32 headaches. I know of a guy in my service area that 
does 62 drives with one truck.you will know when reach
your limit. Nick


----------



## IfyoucantDodgeitRamit (Nov 25, 2018)

I do 140 driveways per night


----------



## IfyoucantDodgeitRamit (Nov 25, 2018)

IfyoucantDodgeitRamit said:


> I do 140 driveways per night


2015 dodge ram big 10 ft fisher v blade and the cats ass swing wing. Its a hard job but someones gotta do it. Windows down music playing in the zone. We have 4 other trucks doing their own routes not as big as mine.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome sauce. You got a backup truck bro? 


IfyoucantDodgeitRamit said:


> I do 140 driveways per night


----------



## IfyoucantDodgeitRamit (Nov 25, 2018)

northeast said:


> I plow a small strip mall,then 32 residential drives.
> it takes me about 16 hrs.to complete my work.
> next year I will do only commercial!!!! and elimenate
> 32 headaches. I know of a guy in my service area that
> ...


Limit skies the limit most i ever did plowing is 55 hrs straight mind you a cat nap in the truck from time to time. But that was way back in my younger days.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Living the dream! 17 year old thread!


----------



## IfyoucantDodgeitRamit (Nov 25, 2018)

White_Gold11 said:


> Awesome sauce. You got a backup truck bro?


Back up truck idk just a pickup truck 2500 vplow up front and the swing wing on back. Shes a beast.


----------



## IfyoucantDodgeitRamit (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

IfyoucantDodgeitRamit said:


> most i ever did plowing is 55 hrs straight mind you a cat nap in the truck from time to time.


Well if that's the case then I can go for months at a time...cat naps included right


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

IfyoucantDodgeitRamit said:


> I do 140 driveways per night


You da man,tip of the hat to you! If I still did drives (all commercial now) I would be bringing in 8k+ per storm with a route like that.I do 2 drives for 2 good clients I do carpentry work for,I gross 80$ per storm on my resi's lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

IfyoucantDodgeitRamit said:


> View attachment 186663


How big are the drives? Where do you go with the snow? Got pics of said drives? Or a few examples? How long to do 140 drives at say...3"?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> How big are the drives? Where do you go with the snow? Got pics of said drives? Or a few examples? How long to do 140 drives at say...3"?


 Just a preliminary calc until the op responds- @ 10 mins each = 23 hours


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe someone else cleaning up snow pulled out??


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hopefully not that guy that just slams it in the Nieghbors across the street. Drives only no walks you can easily do 140 close drives in a night with the right equipment.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

White_Gold11 said:


> Hopefully not that guy that just slams it in the Nieghbors across the street. Drives only no walks you can easily do 140 close drives in a night with the right equipment.


 I don't think I can even count to 140! The billing time must be exhausting.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

leigh said:


> I don't think I can even count to 140! The billing time must be exhausting.


Thank God for seasonals! To do that many drives of course they would need to be smallish well laid out drives close in proximity..


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

dmk395 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be new to plowing next year, and already have a substantial client base with with my landscaping company. I should easily get 30 driveways, but probably close to 50 during my first year. Will I need more than one truck? Most are average driveways, maybe 10'x 70'. What do u think?


I wonder how many he did and how long it took him...in 2001!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Brian Young said:


> I wonder how many he did and how long it took him...in 2001!





IfyoucantDodgeitRamit said:


> I do 140 driveways per night


How does anyone even find these old threads? 7 years later and a random statement of epic accomplishments!


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

leigh said:


> How does anyone even find these old threads? 7 years later and a random statement of epic accomplishments!


17 years later lol!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

White_Gold11 said:


> 17 years later lol!


 Yikes,now I cant even do simple math! Time flies!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

IfyoucantDodgeitRamit said:


> Limit skies the limit most i ever did plowing is 55 hrs straight mind you a cat nap in the truck from time to time. But that was way back in my younger days.


Pretty sure there's some kind of correlation between not sleeping and being at a higher risk from wrecking, and possibly injuring or killing someone else.
But go ahead, it is the Internet, be all cocky and tell the world how you're the greatest around...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, it's a 17 year old thread, however, how many drives one can do is still a relevant discussion today...also, no need to call someone names (Bossplow)


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ...also, no need to call someone names (Bossplow)


Serious question, not being cocky: is "cocky" now a banned word?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

the Suburbanite said:


> Serious question, not being cocky: is "cocky" now a banned word?


No, or it wouldn't have showed up, lol...and that's not what I was referring to


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

gee, I feel like a slug.
27 residentials, 2 businesses (one a huge lot and a ton of sidewalks/walkways)
average is about 6 hours to do it all, when we're able to hit it in order.
25 miles round trip, with a 65 minute no-issues drive loop.
I'm going to guesstimate that I spend about 1/3rd of my time just driving from site to site, during an event.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

sota said:


> gee, I feel like a slug.
> 27 residentials, 2 businesses (one a huge lot and a ton of sidewalks/walkways)
> average is about 6 hours to do it all, when we're able to hit it in order.
> 25 miles round trip, with a 65 minute no-issues drive loop.
> I'm going to guesstimate that I spend about 1/3rd of my time just driving from site to site, during an event.


I think that's normal.

140 drives with a pickup is bananas. 55 hours plowing is nuts. And believing all of it is absolutely crackers.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Landgreen said:


> I think that's normal.
> 
> 140 drives with a pickup is bananas. 55 hours plowing is nuts. And believing all of it is absolutely crackers.


Monkeys eat all those things...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wow...between the old members in this thread and the alleged accomplishments...brings back some old memories of past trolls. The best was the guy who was going to do driveways with a Kenworth.

Or the guy from Phillie that claimed to have a 10' Frink on a Hummer.

Those were some good times.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

White_Gold11 said:


> 17 years later lol!


Yeni doubt 
The OP has probably retired and is a millionaire now


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...between the old members in this thread and the alleged accomplishments...brings back some old memories of past trolls. The best was the guy who was going to do driveways with a Kenworth.
> 
> Or the guy from Phillie that claimed to have a 10' Frink on a Hummer.
> 
> Those were some good times.


I saw a 10 foot plow on a hummer h1 once 
No signs on the door 
Never knew who it was never saw them again either 
Maybe it was a mirage after an 18 hour shift plowing 
Kinda like the black dog

Except it was a black hummer


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Landgreen said:


> I think that's normal.
> 
> 140 drives with a pickup is bananas. 55 hours plowing is nuts. And believing all of it is absolutely crackers.


Post of the year.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...between the old members in this thread and the alleged accomplishments...brings back some old memories of past trolls. The best was the guy who was going to do driveways with a Kenworth.
> 
> Or the guy from Phillie that claimed to have a 10' Frink on a Hummer.
> 
> Those were some good times.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/big-rig.392/


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/big-rig.392/


Funny 
That thread is about Connecticut 
I believe I remember seeing someone with one of those big ole state trucks trying to do driveways back then.
I wonder if it was the same guy


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/big-rig.392/


Just glanced thru that. Just, darn.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/big-rig.392/


Wow... I dont even like plowing drives with my superdutys, they feel too big at times. I put a small plow on a Dakota last year, now that truck does all the drives.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

6" or less 52 drives/Jeep
storms over 6" I bring in my other Jeep so ~30/Jeep


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I do about 20 driveways per truck. Of course I only do 20 driveways


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

JimMarshall said:


> I do about 20 driveways per truck. Of course I only do 20 driveways


lemme guess, you plow w/o shoes or socks, so you can count?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

IfyoucantDodgeitRamit said:


> I do 140 driveways per night


 "I'll be right there, I have only 132 drives then your next"


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

cjames808 said:


> View attachment 187007
> 
> 
> "I'll be right there, I have only 132 drives then your next"


Not gonna lie... i want that.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys, let me flip it on to the Residential Side.

How many driveways with a snow-blowing crew?

I have 3 guys on one crew, 2 running blowers, one walkway shovelling and salting. I am going to cap at I think 25 or 30. Anyone have experience with this?

Gets tough when 85% people want it done before they leave work, so our dispatches are usually at 4 am, we have 12 homes in the same neighborhood which make it a bit easier.

I remember doing 21 with myself and an employee our first year, took us 6 - 8 hours.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

I have so many estimates coming in, would hate to lose business but would hate more if we provided bad service.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Hey guys, let me flip it on to the Residential Side.
> 
> How many driveways with a snow-blowing crew?
> 
> ...


Blowers on a tractor or skid? Or walk behind blowers?


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Walk behind toro's single stages.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

Short answer would be-
Have a backup truck, or friend with a plow. Go out & see if you can get everyone done on time, & if not call your friend as soon as you notice you need help, to get them done by a reasonable time


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

cjames808 said:


> View attachment 187007
> 
> 
> "I'll be right there, I have only 132 drives then your next"


if i could figure how to geo fence that id make a killing while home sleeping


----------

